

Java SE 6 End of Life (EOL) Notice: July 2012 - yarapavan
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/eol-135779.html

======
yarapavan
Java SE 6 will no longer be publicly available after July 2012. Customers
interested in continued access to critical bug fixes and security fixes as
well as general maintenance for JDK 6 have the option to purchase Oracle
Lifetime Support.

